# Getting Rid of Hay Belly/Pot Belly



## wildhorses (Mar 1, 2011)

A couple of my older stallions have developed a big hay/pot belly over the last couple of years. They are starting to look more like old broodmares than stallions. They have just been living like horses, no conditioning, etc. the last couple of years. I was looking at some photos of one of my boys from 3 years ago and he had such a nice tucked up belly compared to what he has now. I would like to get them more fitted up this spring and summer and get them looking like their old selves again.

I feed mostly grass hay with some alfalfa mixed in. As far as grain, I just feed a simple corn, oats, and barley sweet feed blend. Both are on a regular worming regimate, and are always dry lotted, never on pasture.

So not sure what my problem might be? Is it the grass hay? Should I be feeding less grass hay and more alfalfa hay? Should I be feeding much more grain and lots less hay? Or should I be feeding more hay and less grain? (I have cut back on grain as both have been more than adequate in weight and cresty, so didn't want to overdue the calories). I would like to feed more soaked beet pulp, but far far too cold here during the winter to feed soaked beet pulp...(0 degrees here today, even worse with wind). I plan to hit them with the 5 day double dose wormer in the spring after it starts to melt to see if that makes any diffenence as well.

I would just like some imput on what people feel my best options are, what to increas, what to decrease, what to add, or what to change from what I am currently doing. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Matt73 (Mar 1, 2011)

The first thing I would do is to get them off of corn, oats, and the sweet feed. I think a higher protein ration balancer would be great for them. You're feeding less. It's low in starch/sugars. And it's full of vitamins/minerals.


----------



## Carolyn R (Mar 1, 2011)

Y'ep, ration balancers are great. Driving does wonders for their bellies too (so does lunging).

It is sad when you look outside and say ahhh springtime is almost here, a little pacing the fenceline will do them good, LOL.


----------



## chandab (Mar 1, 2011)

wildhorses said:


> I would like to feed more soaked beet pulp, but far far too cold here during the winter to feed soaked beet pulp...(0 degrees here today, even worse with wind).


Are you feeding any beet pulp, despite the cold? If not, then try  it; I feed 1 cup dry measure, then soaked (about 4 cups soaked) beet pulp to all my minis, actually 2 get 6 soaked cups, and all can get at least this much down before it freezes. [i just feed it once a day, so if you have time to fix it, you could probably feed it twice a day for more effect. Oh, and my minis are mostly B-size, just so you have a reference for size and amount fed.] I feed it all winter, even at 20 below, they can eat the amount I feed before it freezes.

What kind of grass hay are you feeding? Type can make a difference, as some is naturally more coarse than others, some more nutritious than others, etc.

You say older, but how old? Some horses fit the "senior" category before other do, and benefit from either a "senior" feed or just a change in feed (some who once did quite well on COB, might need something more, whether a commercial feed like Strategy or a ration balancer or something else).


----------



## wildhorses (Mar 1, 2011)

Can anyone recommend a good Ration Balancer? I have never fed them, but have access to Triple Crown, Front Runner, Purina, and Nutrena feed dealers in my area. Wondering if there is any better for the minis than others. I am assuming I would feed a 30% RB because I feed mostly grass hay.

Chandab: Most of my hay consists of Brome hay with some alfalfa mixed in. It can vary, sometimes there is some slough grasses, native grasses, etc. The age of my boys are 11 and 16. I feed beet pulp during the seasonal months when the weather allows, but not during the winter. The boys are outside and it freezes so fast, I just don't mess with it in the winter months.


----------



## chandab (Mar 1, 2011)

wildhorses said:


> Can anyone recommend a good Ration Balancer? I have never fed them, but have access to Triple Crown, Front Runner, Purina, and Nutrena feed dealers in my area. Wondering if there is any better for the minis than others. I am assuming I would feed a 30% RB because I feed mostly grass hay.
> 
> Chandab: Most of my hay consists of Brome hay with some alfalfa mixed in. It can vary, sometimes there is some slough grasses, native grasses, etc. The age of my boys are 11 and 16. I feed beet pulp during the seasonal months when the weather allows, but not during the winter. The boys are outside and it freezes so fast, I just don't mess with it in the winter months.


Brome is a good grass hay, so unless it was put up really late, it should be just fine for them.

Triple Crown makes a good ration balancer, TC-30 (I thought they had another, TC-12, but its not on their website any more), here's a link: http://www.triplecrownfeed.com/supplements/30percent-supplement While not exactly a ration balancer, TC-Lite is lo-cal vit/min packed feed, here's a link: http://www.triplecrownfeed.com/feeds/lite-formula Both are fed in relatively small amounts, like only a cup or two (maybe less) a day depending on which product and the size of the horse.

Purina also makes a couple ration balancers; Nature's Essentials Enrich 32 and Enrich 12, here's a Purina link:

http://www.horse.purinamills.com/products/

And, I don't know if Front Runner or Nutrena make ration balancers, probably do, but I don't feed either, so dont' really know.

I feed Progressive Nutrition ProAdvantage grass formula to most, its a ration balancer for grass hay, and yes, its 30% protein. My B-size minis get 1/2# for maintenance, one A-size mini gets 1/4#.

I primarily feed beet pulp in winter to help with hydration; mine are out 24/7, they all seem to get it eaten before it freezes. I live in NE Montana, very cold and windy in winter; so I do understand the difficulty with feeding wet feed in winter.


----------



## Matt73 (Mar 1, 2011)

My guys have been on a grass/timothy/alfalfa hay and the regular Buckeye Gro 'n Win (32% protein) for 5 years (Lex) and 1 year (Willow). They are so healthy looking. No bellies. The Alfa Gro 'n Win (14%) is for horses on strctly alfalfa hay, I believe. http://www.buckeyenutrition.com/ration-balancers/gro-'n-win.aspx It's amazing how little you feed (.5lb/day for a 300lb mini).


----------



## ohmt (Mar 1, 2011)

I have to feed my three teen stallions equine senior. Two run themselves like crazy so they're hard to keep weight on and the other one is just plain strange. He used to be a fairly easy keeper, but since hitting his mid teens he's been tougher to find the right feed for. He started losing topline and getting the belly. The equine senior does wonders for him, plus I feed him free choice alfalfa/grass hay and in his equine senior I put in some veggie oil. He looks great on that.

How are the coats on your boys? Often times when older horses start losing topline, getting a belly, and if their coats get a bit lack-luster, that may mean cushings so something worth looking into-especially if they seem to have fat pockets here and there (like their necks).


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis (Mar 1, 2011)

Ok I am not trying to highjack your thread, but no need to start a new one about the same topic.






My stallion is soon to be 5 and is over weight. Working him has got some fat off, but I am kind of stuck. He is not losing anymore weight. I feed strategey and grass hay. He is a little cresty. I just don't know what else to do.


----------



## chandab (Mar 1, 2011)

Raine Ranch Minis said:


> Ok I am not trying to highjack your thread, but no need to start a new one about the same topic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How big is he? [height, build, weight] How much strategy and hay do you feed?

You might need to try a ration balancer on him, the strategy might have too many calories for him. Ration balancers are very concentrated, so you feed a rather small amount to give them their "daily requirements".


----------



## HGFarm (Mar 1, 2011)

Dont forget to get teeth checked too for those that are losing meat over their backs... and for the pudgy one that is stuck and wont lose with a cresty neck- I would pull blood and test for thyroid imbalance- that is a typical sign.


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis (Mar 1, 2011)

chandab said:


> How big is he? [height, build, weight] How much strategy and hay do you feed?
> 
> You might need to try a ration balancer on him, the strategy might have too many calories for him. Ration balancers are very concentrated, so you feed a rather small amount to give them their "daily requirements".


I am not sure of his height 33-34 or something. 1 and 2/3 cups of strategy. Free choice hay / grass.

Buddy


----------



## kaykay (Mar 2, 2011)

Alot of idle mature horses do not need grain.

Raine I suspect your guy is getting way more than he needs. I would stop the strategy and cut down the grass.


----------

